# Identify this hardware part - log mill



## BethFraser (Mar 1, 2016)

I want to build a log mill like this picture for smaller trees. Can someone please identify the part I have marked? Its the part that sits against the wood attached to the threaded rod.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

Hi Beth. Different manufacturers call it different things but it's a foot that swivels/pivots on a ball on the end of the screw so it can make solid contact with logs where the end isn't square. Here are some at Carr-Lane for reference.


----------



## BethFraser (Mar 1, 2016)

Thanks found it!!


----------

